# Strange question



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello,

So, I am really bad with figuring volume...if my tank is 48 inches long, 13 inches wide, and 19 inches tall...how many gallons is it? *H2


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

aprox 55gal the standard 55 is 48x18x12


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks. I got it for free, so I wasn't sure...


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

you cant be free
i am getting a 55 gal for free to use as a sump


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

how did you get this when i used my way of calculating i got 54gal


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Most 55s hold about 51 to 52 gallons if full to the plastic top frame. Mine seldom hold more than about 50 gallons. I like to have a little air between the water and the hood. That tank sounds like a standard 55 from the 80s to me.


----------



## bushwhacker (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah standard 55 gallon tank


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

its 55g... nice size.


----------

